# A Keeper Fish Every Month Of 2014



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

So, Robbie Louhier are talking about his year of fishing in 2013. He caught at least one keeper fish every month of the year. I am thinking, Hmmmm. If this short, ugly guy can do it, then so can I. With all due respect, Robbie is completely blind and still managed a feat I have never done. So as we were having a few drinks last Saturday night, while my wife and her girlfriends were doing the same, we decided I would catch at least one keeper fish in every month of 2014.

He stayed the night last Saturday because I would not let him drive home... Got up on Sunday morning and decided Palafox Pier was the best place to go on a cold day. At least we could try for some white trout. Got some shrimp and squid from Joe Patti and started throwing out lines.

Flipper was all over the place and even Robbie could hear then blowing as they surfaced. The bite was really slow and I told Robbie, since he is already on the books for January, whoever hooks the first keeper fish, I reel it in. We hooked a bunch of small trout but nothing I would consider a keeper. Finally Robbie gets a hookup on a good fish and hands me the rod. Yea, I know, a cheap move but I landed a good white trout.

Either way I am on the books for January with a keeper fish. February will be better as we are planning the next trip without the distraction of cold beer and hot women. I only have one pic and it was taken during the planning meeting the night before. Girls love Robbie because he can't see if their makeup and hair isn't perfect...


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Great to have a friend that will give up the rod so you can get yours.I know Robbie's a great guy,and chick magnet to boot!Good luck to you both in 2014!


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I wish I knew you better so I could say something like this and you knew I was just ribbing you. 

"So you let a short,fat,blind guy catch a fish for you so you could say you caught one? What are you 7 or 8. Hey, if you like, you can go with my mom, I'm sure she would hand one off for you too? Did you get a fishing trophy like all the other kids too?" 

Wish I knew you better so I could say something like that in fun. But I don't, so I won't.:whistling:


----------



## Sharknut (Mar 18, 2013)

Man -it's good you didn't let him drive home blind AND drunk.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Glad ya didn't let him drive home


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Yea, Robbie doesnt drive much. Always gets in a wreck. ;o)


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

C'mon Gary I'm sure Robby can drive a lot better than most!! But only when he's not drinking if course! It should warm up again soon so you can go sharking with us. Tell everyone I said hi. Cya soon. UGLY


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Ugly 1 said:


> C'mon Gary I'm sure Robby can drive a lot better than most!! But only when he's not drinking if course! It should warm up again soon so you can go sharking with us. Tell everyone I said hi. Cya soon. UGLY


 True Don... I am ready to go when it warms up. The forecast is calling for a chance on snow on Tuesday so not this week. I am cooking venison backstrap and red snapper for dinner if you want to come over for dinner. Call me today or I will call you later.


----------

